# Blue Dal Bicolor HMPK x Blue Copper? Bicolor



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Guess who's wrapping! Sorry for the poor photos of the female, She's very hard to photograph. These guys are wrapping as I speak. Virgin parents!
Female:

Male

His dalmatian is stronger now then it was in that photo. There are eggs already!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Some photos from earlier. For the hype factor, It's not an exceptionally large amount of eggs but each egg is a good size. Bigger then I expected for a first time female. 

Night light photo, It's not this bright. My phone tends to brighten photos on its own.


----------



## magrathea (Dec 15, 2015)

excited for this!! it looks great!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

It didn't work out. He ate the eggs. I forgot to update! These two are back in the spawn tank for a second try and I'll update if it works out. SO far the body language is great, he was a first time dad so i'm giving him a second shot!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Keep us updated


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

BIG update:
Spawn 2 worked out... Kind of?
Female was huge, a good 6-700 eggs huge, roughly half were unfertilized. 

I left it to Mr. Dal to take care of them this time, he let half fall to the floor and had started eating the eggs by night #1.

So I became fish child services and took away his kids. I had to artificially hatch them in a glass container with an inch and a half of water in it, stealing bubble nests from my other boys. It worked, the vast majority of the rest hatched!

I'm putting my guesses at about 150 fry at this point, and this afternoon I moved them into a 2 gallon container heated to 80 degrees.

We're not out of the woods yet, but I'm a foster mom! There are quite a few that are lagging in the free swimming stage, they're two days old as of 4 hours ago!
Here's a very small portion of the fry


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I would have moved them to a 10g the amount of water you will have to change and you have to move them multiple times


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

I always start them with 2 gallons, esp when they're this small. The more room/deeper it is, the harder it is to feed them. They have to search harder for food. I slowly move them up as they grow, this is what I've done with my other spawns.

A rhyme and reason for everything


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

Fry are starting to free swim! Cross your fingers everyone, we've started out rough. 

I'll try to get some photos, but they look exactly the same as the other photos just horizontal


----------



## flowingfins (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful pair!


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

They all died. 
I wish Mr. Dal would be a better dad. He gets ONE more shot at breeding, I think I'll find a different female this time to see if it might be viability issues.

Well, they all died... or so I thought. I took the heater out five days ago. Lazy, I left the tank. Didn't do anything with it. 

There's an updated photo of Mr. Dal. 

So As I was about to dump the water, I saw something....

Yes, you bet, it's a lone surviving fry. ONE fry. He's having a blast eating all of the BBS I have, say hello to the smallest jarred betta ever.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Aww! ^^ hopefully this one makes it!


----------

